# How do I gain weight I'm type 1



## Micky2278 (Apr 11, 2021)

I've lost over a stone in weight since I got diagnosed does anyone know what I could eat to start gaining weight please


----------



## Inka (Apr 12, 2021)

Hi @Micky2278 First thing is to ensure your blood sugar is controlled. If it is, then up your carbs a little and add some healthy fats. You basically just eat normally but use your insulin appropriately to cover the carbs so you shouldn’t be losing weight.

Cereal, bread, pasta, rice, potatoes, fruit, veg, meat and fish if you eat them, eggs, cheese, milk, avocado, nuts, etc etc.

You could use an app like MyFitnessPal to ensure you’re eating enough calories each day.

Your previous thread suggests you might be running a bit high:

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/board...y-bloods-are-9-as-there-always-over-14.91660/

If you still are, then that would be contributing to your weight loss. I suggest you speak to your DSN for help.


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 12, 2021)

I may be slightly different to you as I couldn't increase my carbs to gain weight as I developed an eating disorder (irrational fear of carbs) so I just snacked on eggs, cheese, cold meats etc, it took time but I am now a healthy weight xx


----------



## trophywench (Apr 12, 2021)

@Micky2278 - once you get your BG under control - the weight loss will stop.  Until you get it under control it won't.


----------

